# Need sights for PT145 45ACP Millennium Pro



## vwg (Jun 27, 2011)

I want sights that I can adjust myself.
Pachmayr makes sights called the Accu-Set Modular Sight System that is "micro" adjustable "no gunsmithing required" but I do not think they make them to fit this particular model, does anyone know if they do?
If they don't, is there anything else close to them that will fit this model?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

A good gunsmith can adapt anything to anything.

But, why would you want to put adjustable sights on a close-range-defense gun?

I suggest to you that the sights that are already on the pistol are quite adjustable enough for concealed-carry purposes.
(They adjust with a mallet and non-metallic punch.)

Might it be that you find yourself shooting low and left?
If that's true, it's not a sight problem. It's a technique problem.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

I have fiber optic sites for my PT140 that I bought at Brownells, they rock. I'm to lazy to look for a link right now.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Watch out for those fiber-optic sights, *ozzy*.
Back when I was still testing new shooting products, my guys and I found them to be rather fragile. They would "go South" at unpredictable and inconvenient moments.

Maybe the light-pipe formula has changed, and they've become sturdier. But I doubt it: Acrylic gets sun-struck, which makes it brittle. Then it cracks.


----------

